# No dog level



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Just bought a Klein no dog level for work we run a lot of conduit in the steel mill I work at tired of having a slight dog leg in my offset and saddles my eyes aint the best lol. anyone eles have one and what do ya think really hope I didn't waste my damn money


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Industrialsparky said:


> Just bought a Klein no dog level for work we run a lot of conduit in the steel mill I work at tired of having a slight dog leg in my offset and saddles my eyes aint the best lol. anyone eles have one and what do ya think really hope I didn't waste my damn money


No dogs work great especially on the larger pipes. Not a waste of money.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Good... seen a guy who had one and thought damn I gotta have one ya know even tho you bend conduit every day it's still gets tough to "eye ball" a offset or saddle especially on those long hour days


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone here mentioned it to me awhile back. 
I like it and its great.
Oh ya, for the screw that gets sloppy, a little Teflon tape on it works real good.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks good to know because it will be put to the test everyday


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Buy the original:
*No-Dog Tools, Inc. - Home*


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Never bought one cause I don't run much big pipe, but a hunk of strut and a strut strap works great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

running dummy said:


> Never bought one cause I don't run much big pipe, but a hunk of strut and a strut strap works great! :thumbsup:



Some of them will also work as a regular level:









Greenlee style


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Some of them will also work as a regular level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same kind I have. Like it, good tool to have. 
Industrialsparky think you'll like having it, whatever brand it is.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Buy the original:
> No-Dog Tools, Inc. - Home


They're great because when you order their torpedo you can customize it with what angles you want, 22.5, 60 etc


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Some of them will also work as a regular level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those but I like the dedicated no dog only better for use on pipe. The greenleee sticks out too far and can work loose easier. Awesome magnets though!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Some of them will also work as a regular level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that greenlee level and I do not like it because the bubbles are very small in comparison to the width between the lines. That in combination with its short length makes it a poor level. Its size also works against it as a no dog.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> I have that greenlee level and I do not like it because the bubbles are very small in comparison to the width between the lines. That in combination with its short length makes it a poor level. Its size also works against it as a no dog.


Agreed I have seen several of those give false readings right out the box. I use a stabila with a adjustable angle vial. 80 some bucks but Its the business


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Heres mine! Use to get alot of use.. look at my avitar picture


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

butcher733 said:


> I have that greenlee level and I do not like it because the bubbles are very small in comparison to the width between the lines. That in combination with its short length makes it a poor level. Its size also works against it as a no dog.


I like the magnets on the bottom for bending. Thumbscrew is good for attaching to your hardhat.:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> I have that greenlee level and I do not like it because the bubbles are very small in comparison to the width between the lines. That in combination with its short length makes it a poor level. Its size also works against it as a no dog.


Also if u drop it once. The thumb screw breaks off! POS in my mind i use old reliable "no dog"


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Also if u drop it once. The thumb screw breaks off! POS in my mind i use old reliable "no dog"


The screw snapped on my regular old no dog, i just replaced it with a small 1/4" bolt


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

So we are in agreement ... "No dog" is the cats' meow?


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't get it. How do you use that to prevent dog leg offsets?


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Huh? I don't get your question lol


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

jarhead0531 said:


> I don't get it. How do you use that to prevent dog leg offsets?


Before you bend your offset, attach it to the front of your pipe. Level it. Bend. When you go to make your second bend and without disturbing the no-dog, level it again. Annnddd, that's why it's called a no-dog.


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Very well put.


----------

